
The Science of Success: Predicting Hits - dpapathanasiou
http://www.newyorker.com/talk/financial/2007/07/09/070709ta_talk_surowiecki?printable=true
======
dpapathanasiou
Which gremlin is changing my headline?

I admit the edit is better than what I had there originally, but it's a bit
creepy to see your submissions changed like that.

Next thing I know, my comments will start to take on a different voice...

